# Seat Cover Installation



## ButchsGTO (Oct 4, 2012)

How difficult is it to install new seat foam and covers on a 1965 GTO's bucket seats?

Can this be done with good results by yourself?

Thanks.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Unless you have some experience upholstering its better to hire a pro, I attempted to do this myself and soon realized I was way over my head. This was one of just a handfull of items I did not do myself on my rebuild. I paid $230 to have new foam and covers installed and they came out great(I did sell them though, since I got a set of 04 GTO seats)


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've done several. It's not that hard if you take your time. There are some youtube videos out there to help. I did a writeup on another forum, which people have used. If you want to read it, it's on stevesnovasite.com. Poke around over there and see if you can find it. It's in the "best of" section of their bogy and interior section. I'd send it to you, but The computer I wrote it on died and I don't have it anymore.

Chuck


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Did mine myself and hardest part is The D rings (get the BEST crimper), i did'nt, so after it became useless (half a dozen rings), i improvised and use black zip ties, got them all on loose and used the ratchet effect to stretch the cover evenly doing it by myself. Align the tabs underneath and snip off the excess and you will never see them again, and they wont rust.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I tried to do mine in '93, and had to give up. If I had been as intelligent as Instg8ter, and had thought of using zip ties, I wouldn't have needed 4 hands and would have been able to do the job. A friend of mine just did the ones on his '67 using the zip-tie method, and they came out perfect and he saved a ton of money. Your call.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Found It!*

Here's the site that's currently hosting my "How-To": 

Bucket seat Upholstery 1A 

I apologize that it's only the bottom at this time. I never got a chance to finish the write up. The good news is that you basically follow the same steps when doing the back.

Take a Look!

Chuck


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There is a difference in quality among the various suppliers. I'd recommend using replacement covers from Legendary. They'll be more expensive than the others, but the quality difference is dramatic.

Bear


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> There is a difference in quality among the various suppliers. I'd recommend using replacement covers from Legendary. They'll be more expensive than the others, but the quality difference is dramatic.
> 
> Bear


Agreed! I've installed Legendary and PUI. Legendary is a much better product. The PUI covers are usable/servicable, but not the quality of Legendary.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Absolutely. Forgot to mention that! VERY important....Legendary covers are exact replicas in fit, finish, and quality as the original covers. The lesser covers stand out like a sore thumb on a restored car...very cheesy looking. The pleats and seams have no texture or dimension, they are just poorly embossed lines. The price diff is peanuts compared to the labor and cost of getting the seats re done. I re-did mine in '93 with a kit from Year One, and they are identical to the newer Legendary stuff, so I _suspect _that they are Legendary covers. Closing in on 20 years later, they still look and feel like new. Money very well spent.


----------



## ButchsGTO (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys.

I'm going to give it a try.


----------

